# Low everything



## Eclara (Jun 20, 2013)

I was diagnosed hypothyroid in 2010 and have never felt well since. I got a little better when I was switched to Armour but still was generally just under the weather and my levels were not great. I recently got my dosage of Armour bumped up to 60. I got my two month results back yesterday and they're...not what I expected.

tsh - 0.56 (0.40-4)

free t3 - 1.9 (2.3 -4.2)
free t4 - 0.91 (0.76-1.46)

we also did adrenals

[8am] adrenal corticotropin - 21 (10-47)
[8am] cortisol - 18.5 (4-22)

First of all, my tsh has NEVER been this low. Since they started regularly testing it it's never gotten below 1, and generally was hovering between 2 and 3. Also isn't it kind of weird to have low tsh AND low t3/t4? I'm not sure how to feel about this. My endo appointment isn't for a week so I have plenty of time to obsess over it.

The dose increase made my eyebrows grow back in and my hair stopped falling out, my period came on time after 30 days instead of 40-50, and the fatigue is a tiny tiny bit better. However I still have a list of symptoms a mile long that didn't really improve and I worry that my doctor won't want to up my dosage anymore because my tsh is getting to the low end.

Last time they tested my acth / cortisol it was a tiny bit high (48 / 22 respectively) but I don't recall them being quite as strict about the timing of it- I think it was more like 11am whereas this time they had me come in at five til 8 so it would be on the dot. So that may have been a fluke.

Anyway I'm just rambling, but does anyone have any thoughts on how to take this? I'm kind of nervous about it and I'd like to know what things to have in mind for my appointment. Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

I don't know much about the adrenals but I do know that your FREE T3 is sorely lacking. When taking Armour, one expects TSH to go way low and also the FREE T4 will be lower. This is normal and natural.

You need an increase of the Armour. Titration should proceed by 1/2 grains based on the FREE T3 test every 8 weeks. Your goal and this should be the doctor's goal also, is to get the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range and keep it there.

Please read the above and welcome to the board!


----------



## Eclara (Jun 20, 2013)

I had my appointment today. My doctor "isn't worried" about the T3, she said it's typical for people on Armour to have low T3 plus she thinks the lab has been messing up because there's been a higher influx of low T3 lately? Or something? I don't know, she didn't want to increase my dosage though.

My worst symptom is terrible muscle weakness/fatigue that keeps me from doing anything, my muscles burn walking up stairs or brushing my teeth. I also have brain fog so bad everything is a blur and I can't focus at all. I'm very detached.

I am beyond miserable, my life is at a total standstill. I can't do anything, I can't function. Mental hobbies are too difficult to focus on, physical hobbies are impossible. I can't work or drive. I can't even go on walks because while they're usually gentle enough for my muscles, I have extremely sun sensitive rosacea that flares up just walking to the car. I barely leave the house. I'm hanging on by a thread.

I've tested negative for Lupus, Lyme and Hashimoto's, although it was over a year ago for all. I've had almost every vitamin level in existence checked, all good. My endo is having me do a 24 hour cortisol urine test but she didn't look like she thought anything would come of it, I think she only suggested it because I was about to cry.

I don't know what to do. There are very few endocrinologists in my area, she's the only one within even an hour of me. I don't even know if endocrinology is the right branch to be exploring. I feel so lost.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

With all due respect, your doctor is wrong. Your Free T3 clearly calls for an increase in your Armour.

New doctor?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's normal to have a low free t4 with Armour...but you should have a free t3 at - minimally - midpoint or - ideally - at 75% of the range. So, agree, your doctor is flat wrong.


----------



## Eclara (Jun 20, 2013)

Any thoughts on how likely it is that the results were wrong? She seemed to think it was possible that the labs have been messing up a bunch of people's t3 levels, I guess because she's seen an increase in low t3 lately. Although if she thought that I'm not sure why she ordered them in the first place, or why we wouldn't retest.

There's an internist nearby under my insurance, according to my aunt she actually gives her patients the time of day and accepts their input. Haven't had much luck with endocrinologists so maybe it's time to go a different direction.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Endos aren't always the best at helping thyroid patients, believe it or not. I would try the internist, esp. if she's on your insurance. It couldn't hurt!


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

I hate to suggest something else, have you been tested for celiac? Even if you don't have gut issues, it can manifest in many different ways, especially the fatigue and brain fog. Just something to think about.


----------



## Eclara (Jun 20, 2013)

aliciahere said:


> I hate to suggest something else, have you been tested for celiac? Even if you don't have gut issues, it can manifest in many different ways, especially the fatigue and brain fog. Just something to think about.


I was tested for celiac a few years ago and it came back negative. I have had terrible stomach problems my entire life but I was treated for SIBO last year and that combined with a careful diet has really turned it around for me.

Thank you for the suggestion!


----------

